# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  "Muş'ta genelev açın ...larınızı çalıştırın!"

## bozok

*Sakık'tan ahlaksız mektup* 



*"Muş'ta genelev açın ...larınızı çalıştırın!"* 

PKK’nın iki numaralı ismi şemdin Sakık cezaevinden kardeşi Namık Sakık’a bir mektup yazarak, inanılmaz ithamlarda bulundu.* “Muş’a bir genelev açın” diyen Sakık, “Senin ve Sırrı’nın bütün yosmalarını, Haluk’un .......sını çalıştırabiliriz”* dedi.

PKK’nın eski yöneticilerinden Parmaksız Zeki kod adlı şemdin Sakık müebbet hapis cezasıyla yattığı Diyarbakır Kapalı Cezaevi’nden kardeşi Namık Sakık’a bir mektup yazdı. Mektupta öyle cümleler kullandı ki, kardeşler arasında namus kavgası çıkaracak sertlikte ithamlarda bulundu. Söz konusu mektup şemdin Sakık’ın şahsi internet sitesinde yayınlandı.

*“İKİNİZDE DE SEVGİ YOK”*

şemdin Sakık,mektubunda bir gün özgürlüğüne kavuşursa, Muş’a bir genelev inşa etmeyi planladığını belirterek şunları yazdı:* “Nerede mi? Babamız öldükten sonra, senin, Sırrı’nın, Görgü ve Haluk’un hukuku yanıltarak üzerinize geçirdiğiniz dört yol arsasında yaparız. Gerçi on yedi daire karşılığında kooperatife verdiğinizi duydum, ama olsun, üç beş dairesini birleştirir öyle işletmeye açarız. Kadınlar mı? Senin ve Sırrı’nın bütün yosmalarını çalıştırabiliriz. Haluk’un ise .....sını çalıştırmayı düşünüyorum. Güzel bir fikir, değil mi? Dikkat edersen senin ve Sırrı’nın sevgilisi demedim, yosma diyorum. üünkü ikinizin sevgisi yok ki, sevgilisi olsun. Siz her şeye kullanma temelinde bakarsınız.”*


*“HALUK KASADA DURUR”*

şemdin Sakık mektubunda kardeşleri Namık Sakık ve Sırrı Sakık ile ilgili, *“Zaten hayat dediğin ne ki, senin için genelev ve pavyon, ağabeyin Sırrı için ise genelev ve kumarhanedir. Zaten ondan dolayıdır ki ilk evliliğini Van genelevinde çalışan kadınla yaptın. Parasını ve mücevherlerini tükettikten sonra onu kovdun. Neyse ki insanlığın tutmuş da kadıncağızı öldürmemişsin.”* dedi.

18 kardeşi olan şemdin Sakık, mektubunda, *“Büyük ağabeyimiz Haluk’a da kasadarlık görevi veririz, birazını çalar ama en azından eli biraz tutumludur. Bana gelince, ben fakirin tekiyim, hiçbir yeteneğim gelişmedi, ancak sizin bu iş yerinize müşteri olabilirim, ne de olsa daha elim kadın eline değmedi.”* diye yazdı.


*‘İnsanlıktan pay almamış bir adam’*

Habertürk'ten Tutkun Akbaş'ın haberine göre; DTP Milletvekili Sırrı Sakık, kardeşi şemdin Sakık’ın mektubu için şunları söyledi* “Böyle zırvadan çıkmış bir adam. Kendisini kirleten bir insan. Siz bana bunun neyini soruyorsunuz? Ruh hali paramparça olmuş bir adamın zırvaları. Abisi için karısını genelevde çalıştırsın diyor. Bunu söylüyorsa bu haber midir? Bunları bana sormanızdan dolayı da gerçekten üzüldüm. Ter bastı beni. Bunların bana sorulması bile ruh halimi paramparça ediyor. Bütün değerlerini yitirmiş bir adam. İnsanlıktan pay almamış bir adam. Buna ne yapılabilinir? Doğduğu günden bugüne kadar böyle muhalif biri. Ne yapabilirim? Kendisini dağa gönderen ben değilim. Getirten ben değilim. Böyle söyleyen bir adama ne denir? Sözün, ahlakın, değerlerin bittiği bir yer. Ne diyebiliriz ki? Böyle birinin de ne mektubunu ne de başka birşeyini kabul etmem ben.”*


*21.05.2009 / VATAN GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Sakıklar'ın Kavgası Mecliste*

 

*DTP'li vekil Sırrı Sakık: "Benim öyle kardeşim yok*

Diyarbakır'da hapis yatan şemdin Sakık, DTP'li Sırrı Sakık'ın da bulunduğu 4 kardeşini, mirası gasp ettikleri iddiasıyla Meclis'e şikayet etti. Sırrı Sakık'tan yanıt geldi: Benim öyle kardeşim yok 

Kuzey Irak'ta 13 Nisan 1998 günü yakalanarak Türkiye'ye getirilen, terör örgütü PKK'nın bir dönem iki numaralı ismi şemdin Sakık, aralarında DTP Muş Milletvekili Sırrı Sakık'ın da bulunduğu dört kardeşini Meclis İnsan Hakları Komisyonu'na şikayet etti. 

şikayetin konusu ise miras kavgası... Diyarbakır E Tipi Cezaevi'nde müebbet hapis cezasıyla hükümlü bulunan şemdin Sakık, komisyona gönderdiği mektupta ilginç iddialarda bulundu. Sakık, 1986 yılında ölen babasından kalan arsa ve arazileri üvey kardeşleri Sırrı, Haluk, Görgü ve Namık Sakık'ın* "gasp"* ettiklerini öne sürdü. Sakık, üvey kardeşleriyle ilgili olarak, *"Baba mirasımız dört harami tarafından gasp edildi"* ifadesini kullandı. 

*'HAKKIMIZI İADE ETSİN'* 
üvey kardeşlerinin kendisi hakkında 1989 yılında* "gaiplik"* (uzun süre ortadan yok olma durumu) kararı çıkarttırdıklarını anlatan Sakık, mektubunda şu görüşlere yer verdi:* "üvey kardeşlerim hem baba mallarını, hem de dağda olmamdan yararlanarak ihaleler yoluyla elde ettikleri milyon dolarları har vurup harman savuruyor.* 

*Bense 11 yıldır cezaevinde dilenerek yaşıyorum. Meclis kürsüsünde kardeşlik, hak, hukuktan söz eden Sırrı, feryadımı duymadı. Aynı çatı altında bulunduğunuz Sırrı Sakık'ı huzurunuza davet ederek, cezaevindeki iki kardeşinin haklarına tenezzül etmemesi gerektiğini söylemenizi, hakkımızı iade etmesini talep ediyorum. Söylediklerimin doğru olduğu, Muş Tapu Kadastro Müdürlüğü'ndeki kayıtlarından görülebilir."* 

*'KİMYAMIZI BOZUYOR'* 
DTP'li milletvekili Sırrı Sakık da bunun üzerine Diyarbakır Cezaevi Müdürü ile Ceza ve Tevkifevleri Genel Müdürü'nü arayarak, şemdin Sakık'ın hakaret dolu olduğunu iddia ettiği mektuplarına engelleme getirilmesini istedi. 

Sabah Gazetesi'nin haberine göre; Sakık, *"İnsanların haysiyetiyle, onuruyla oynanan mektuplar dışarı yansıyor. Bunu engelleyin"* uyarısında bulundu. 

Konu hakkında konuşan Sırrı Sakık, kardeşinin iddialarına ilişkin olarak da, *"Benim böyle bir kardeşim yok. Kimyamızı bozuyor. Babam hayattayken malları paylaştık. Ortada gasp yok"* dedi ve şöyle konuştu:

*"Muş'ta 20'ye yakın kooperatif yaptırdık. Ailede durumu iyi olmayanlara ikişer daire verdik. şemdin, ailemize gölge düşürecek açıklamalar yapıyor. Kendini kirleten biri, bizi de kirletmeye çalışıyor. Hatta dağdayken de öldürülmem için tuzak kurdu. Bunu en iyi bilen PKK kurmaylarıdır."* 


*30.06.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------

